# Modem?



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Modem. On Monday I noticed a blurb on my computer that said something about a network cable cable was not connected on the screen. I clicked on the site I wanted to go to and made the connection. Wednesday, I had no connection. I called my provider and they told me the modem was gone. I was able to replace it and tried again. Still no connection. Tech support told me the network card was toast on my machine. "Windows XP HP pavilion a11424n".
I am using my old trusty 98 machine as a back up. 
Is this a simple repair that I can do? Like adding an ethernet card? Or will it take a computer tech? 
Thank you all again for this great information portal.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's just a matter of opening the case and installing a $10 card. It's a piece of cake.


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Nevada. The card is an ethernet? And, will I have to add or delete any programs?


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

If they told you the modem is gone, that is NOT an Ethernet card.

How do you connect to the Internet? Dial-Up of Broadband?

If it is broadband then it may be the Ethernet card. If it is dial-up then it may be the modem.

I find too often that tech support goes for the most obvious thing and tells you replace something you don't need to.

need more info.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lharvey said:


> If they told you the modem is gone, that is NOT an Ethernet card.


I think he's talking about accessing a DSL modem with an Ethernet card. At least that's how I'm interpreting the original post.


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Nevada is correct. I replaced the modem and the tech folks from embarq told me the network card was bad. I have a built into the motherboard card so I was told. They said the modem took down the network card when it craped out. I am lucky that I still have the old 98 machine. Until the new machine is repaired I will at least be able to check my sales on the net.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Boss Cooker said:


> I have a built into the motherboard card so I was told.


Most computers have an on-board network adapter now, but you can still add one in a PCI slot. If you can't find one locally for a fair price then you can order one online.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=CX-8169SC&cat=NET

If you're uneasy abut opening your case and installing a PCI card you can get a USB adapter. You just install the driver and plug it into a USB slot. USB adapters aren't expensive.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=VE091&cat=NET


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the links Nevada. I like the idea of the USB connector. I would have to download the drivers for it. Opening the case is no problem to install a card. And the card has the cd to load the software with.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Boss Cooker said:


> Thanks for the links Nevada. I like the idea of the USB connector. I would have to download the drivers for it. Opening the case is no problem to install a card. And the card has the cd to load the software with.


If it bothers you that much to download the driver then get this one. It comes with a driver CD.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=HE-130R&cat=NET


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I wouldn't be a bother to download the software. But without the software I wouldn't be able to get online to download it without the software running. At least In my wee mind that is how I think it would work.
I do however like the usb to ethernet connector. I do have one question. Would it be as fast as a ethernet card? Or would there be no difference? 
Thanks Nevada,:bow:


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Boss Cooker said:


> They said the modem took down the network card when it craped out.


Possible, but more likely, it was the ethernet port all along, and they guessed wrong when they told you it was the DSL modem; the old one is probably is fine. (Unless, of course, you've tested it and know it's bad.)



Boss Cooker said:


> Would it be as fast as a ethernet card? Or would there be no difference?


Even USB 1.1 (the old slow kind) is 12mbps, which is many times faster than your internet connection.

Anyone who works on old computers probably has a box of old ethernet cards lying around. You can probably get one of those for a buck or two. Windows XP will already have a driver for it.


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I am a little perplexed. I bought a new ethernet card and followed the instructions to the letter while doing the set up. Connected the cable and and the same message popped up "Network cable not connected". 
My other option is a usb connector that I will get today. 
Are there any other things that need to be checked?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Boss Cooker said:


> Are there any other things that need to be checked?


Try a different network cable, and verify that the port you are using on your router works.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

sometimes dial-up and DSL can be a real hassle to setup. you may need to get on the phone with the service provider and have them walk you through it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MELOC said:


> sometimes dial-up and DSL can be a real hassle to setup. you may need to get on the phone with the service provider and have them walk you through it.


As I understand the problem, he has a router that's already connected to the Internet and is successfully feeding Internet to another computer. He can't seem to get the other computer to reach the router.

He has replaced the network adapter, so I'm now concluding that it's either a bad network cable or a bad port in the router.


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I am taking the tower to a repair tech today. I have added a new ethernet card that would not connect. I also read the directions and did a popper install. I then got a usb ethernet connector. I followed the instructions to the letter. Still no joy. I am online with my old weezy 98. That would indicate that the cables, modem and connections are good. 
What else could it be? Oh well, when all else fails take it to a pro. I thank all of you for your ideas.
One more point. I am not using a router. The message is "a network cable is not connected"


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

If you have an onboard network card, which is wonky, and you'd like to add another network card to your system - be sure you go into the computer BIOS and disable the onboard network card.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Boss Cooker said:


> One more point. I am not using a router.


Then what are you connecting to? You're not going to connect two computers to the same DSL residential connection without routing of some sort. You'll need either a hardware router or an Internet sharing application (routing software).


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

DSL can be really touchy to setup with some ISPs.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MELOC said:


> DSL can be really touchy to setup with some ISPs.


But the DSL setup is evidently working fine, since the Win98 machine connects.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i'm honestly not familiar enough with networking or the lingo involved to even hold a proper discussion, but my friend's vista run pc acted the same way. he needed to go step by step with the aid of the ISP service tech and ended up typing in settings in a category i have never even seen. perhaps it has something to do with how different operating systems utilize network resources or even something security related to how those resources are used.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MELOC said:


> i'm honestly not familiar enough with networking or the lingo involved to even hold a proper discussion, but my friend's vista run pc acted the same way. he needed to go step by step with the aid of the ISP service tech and ended up typing in settings in a category i have never even seen. perhaps it has something to do with how different operating systems utilize network resources or even something security related to how those resources are used.


Trust me, configuring ISP settings isn't going to cure a "Network cable is not connected" error.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

what kind of cable are you using? you didn't accidently get a crossover cable instead of a straight-through cable? at least it is something to consider.

by the way...i have 20 footers on the barter board for $5.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

hey boss, any word yet on your problem? i am curious as to the outcome.


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Latest news. My computer friend thinks it may be a software problem in the operating system. His theory is to save my files and reload the computer with xp pro. By the way, He is the computer pro for his company. 
I make custom antler pipes and my other computer has the files that I need for my internet sales. This 98 lets me go online but it all stops there. 
I will let you all know the answer as soon as I get the computer back. I also thank all of you who have offered ideas on how to solve the problem.:bow:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Boss Cooker said:


> Latest news. My computer friend thinks it may be a software problem in the operating system. His theory is to save my files and reload the computer with xp pro. By the way, He is the computer pro for his company.


That's pretty drastic. I'd think he would recommend a repair first.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

It may not be so drastic - on systems which have been used heavily, had multiple software installs, have been maintained by someone with limited knowledge, are missing service packs, etc. etc. - its often much quicker to just nuke the entire system compared to trying to troubleshoot errors - especially if you have an XP with SP3 install cd. This route also results in a more stable and quicker system.

Yes, I would have disabled the onboard NIC in the BIOS and installed one which I knew worked - but if there were still errors, I wouldn't spend a great deal of time after that.



Nevada said:


> That's pretty drastic. I'd think he would recommend a repair first.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I'd try everything before a Nuke-N-Load.

N&L is the LAST thing I'd try especially if you are not familiar with what you are doing. A N&L may require that you go and get all the drivers you currently have.

L


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Boss Cooker said:


> I am a little perplexed. I bought a new ethernet card and followed the instructions to the letter while doing the set up. Connected the cable and and the same message popped up "Network cable not connected".
> My other option is a usb connector that I will get today.
> Are there any other things that need to be checked?


check the nic to be sure you are getting lights. typically there will be a solid green and a blinking yellow... also check the port its attached to on the modem/router to see if theres a light there. (typically this will be a blinking activity light).


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Good news or bad news. The computer had a virus. I thought it was protected. Alas, something got into the system. My bud told me to get Viper and it should protect the computer. 
The thing that get to me is this old 98 is running with AVG and have had no problems. I surf a lot doing information searches for my own work and the company I work for. 
I have saved a lot of stuff from my old hard drive onto the new computer and my bud said some of the information was affecting the new computer. 
I thank all of you who offered fixes and ideas. The head scratcher to me is how did I avoid a virus on this antique and got one on the new one? Any way. All of the good stuff is intact and I will be online tomorrow.:hobbyhors


----------

